# TB and pony stolen in Michigan--may be as far south as Texas



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oh my gosh that is TERRIBLE!!!! :-( I'll keep an eye out, I'm in NE Ohio so they're probably long past me now, but who knows...you aren't able to post pics up on here though? Can you put links to a website on here? It would be easier to keep an eye out!

I hope you find them soon!


----------



## cordeliasdemise (Sep 7, 2009)

I missed the paperclip icon above. Oops! Thanks for your reply! We truly hope we can bring our girls home.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Did you contact Netposse?


----------



## cordeliasdemise (Sep 7, 2009)

No, I didn't know there was a site for stolen horses! I've never had to deal with this before. Thanks, I will definitely make use of that!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

they are beautiful...I'm showing this weekend about an hour from here...I'll keep an eye out for them and let others know as well! do you have any idea who could have taken them???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cordeliasdemise (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I'm almost 100% sure who took them but we are having a hard time tracking her down. The local police are of no help and we're turning to the state police. Thank you so much!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I thought I saw a pony like that listed on craigslist .... I'll double check it, but that seems to be a good spot to start.


----------



## cordeliasdemise (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been looking on craigslist and maybe I missed it? If you find the link, can you please post it?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

yep. If I can find it again, I will post it. Digging now through Michigan & Indiana.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Not 100% sure, but it LOOKS like it could be the same pony to me. Check it out, I'll keep digging, because I'm thinkin' Ive seen that pic with the kid on the pony before somewhere. 2 Ponies for Sale Looking for good homes


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

such a shame, they are beautiful horses. good luck in finding where they got to.


----------



## cordeliasdemise (Sep 7, 2009)

Qtswede, yes, the pony looks like Claudia but not exactly the same markings and the mane and forelock aren't as bushy. Very close, though! Thanks for finding it.

Thanks to everyone with their well-wishes. I will post updates as they occur.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Alright. I'll keep digging. Good luck!


----------



## cordeliasdemise (Sep 7, 2009)

*Update!!!*

UPDATE: Thanks to all the eyes and ears helping us find our missing girls, we have a strong lead on their whereabouts. Although I can't be too specific on details, I am fully confident we will bring our ladies home very soon. Thanks again for all the well-wishes and participation!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad things worked out. Let us know when you get them home.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

alright!!!  yes let us know when they are safely home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Did they make it home?!?!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Please let us know when they are safe and sound!


----------

